# Pamācības >  HID lampas balasts.

## InfecT

Sveiki!  :: 
Gribēju pajautāt jums kā pareizi saslēgt ballastu ar palaidēju, kondensatoru un patronu? Itkā atradu shēmu kur viss ir, bet nav parādīts kur jāliek kondensators!!!!  ::  Un citās shēmās ar nevaru atrast... 
Rekur tā shēma:

Un rekur mans kondensators. (es laikam tiešām esmu stulbs, es nesaprotu kurā vietā lai sprauž vadu   ::   ::  )
http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capacitator.jpg
http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?im...pacitators.jpg

Lūdzu palīdzat!  ::

----------


## Delfins

Kondiķis ir domāts kā filtrs tīklam, kad slēdz iekšā lampu. Baigie impulsi aiziet uz tīklu. Bet man lampa ir bez kondiķa un strādā (tumbās tik sprādzienus dzird)

----------


## InfecT

Liels paldies!!!  :: )
Bet tomēr jautājums paliek - kurā vietā tiem kondiķiem var vadus iespraust? (es nesaprotu.   ::   ::  )
Bildes:
http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capacitator.jpg
http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?im...pacitators.jpg

----------


## InfecT

Lūdzu?   ::

----------


## Delfins

Tiešām neredzi !?

----------


## InfecT

Tiešām!!   ::   ::  
Īsti nesaprotu kura ir īstā vieta kur jāspraiž tie vadi kondensatorā!!   ::   ::

----------


## InfecT

Bet nopietni... Ja tik vienkārši lūdzu pasakat...   ::

----------


## Delfins

Manuprāt, ja tu nevari pat šitam kondikam vadus iespraust, tad nelien pie elektronikas vispār.

----------


## Vikings

Tak malās ir V veida metāla skaviņas ar plastmasas izolāciju. Tur arī sāniski jāiespiež vads.

----------


## InfecT

Nu bij man tāda aizdoma... Vienkārši nebiju iedomājies, ka tā, jo to vadu tur nostiprināt nevar.
Paldies!  ::

----------


## Delfins

jo no augšas vajag skrīves likt, kas leņķīšus sabīdīs un nostiprinās vadus.

----------


## juris90

man gan liekas ka tur nekadas skruves nevajag. vadi ir jaliek tajos apaļajos caurumos katra puse caurumi ir pa pariem
1paris ieeja izeja 
2paris ieeja izeja
vadus iebažot tajos caurumos vinjiem jaturas iekšā ir tā pat, jo vinjus tur notur saspiedejmehanisms(iebažot iekšā arā vairs nevar izvilkt, tikai grozot  un raujot vadu.)
TIKAI NEVIENO VADUS VIENĀ PUSĒ fāzi un nulli vieno pretejas puses.

----------

